
Code Duplication to Enable Compiler Optimizations [pdf] - mpweiher
http://ssw.jku.at/General/Staff/Leopoldseder/DBDS_CGO18_Preprint.pdf
======
rurban
I don't get the name. I do the very same in my compiler but I call it clone
and specialization. clone is needed for function inlining and loop unrolling,
specialization is speculativly prepare type optimized variants for methods.
Something the SBCL python compiler is known for since the 80ies. Or smalltalk.
I never heard the term code duplication.

~~~
cwzwarich
Does it really matter which synonym is used? They cite a 1992 PLDI paper that
uses the term "replication". The term "tail duplication" is pretty well
established from the VLIW compiler literate that tries to form longer traces
of code for scheduling purposes. They probably already had a pass in HotSpot
that used similar terminology for that reason.

~~~
yazr
Where are there good forums/groups for compilers& optimizations ?

~~~
cwzwarich
The best way to discuss compilers with people is probably to pick an active
open source project in the specific area of your interest and have discussions
with other contributors.

------
shakna
> CGO’18, February 24–28, 2018, Vienna, Austria

Is this a pre-publish?

